# Kasberjr1 Lawn Journal (Renovation) - Nashville, TN



## kasberjr1 (Jun 5, 2019)

I wanted to start this Journal mostly for myself to track progress on my lawn renovation, but also have a place where I can ask some questions and look for some advice. My lawn started as a K31 lawn, however I am not happy with it and have decided to start over. I have purchased TurfBlue (***) and plan to add some Midnight in next year for color if necessary.

So here is the plan...

1) Round up Round 1...COMPLETED 9/6 (See pictures)
2) Scalp dead grass with rotary mower (Hoping to do this 9/15)
3) Round up Round 2 (Scheduled for 9/20)
4) Bring in 10 yards of sifted topsoil/sand/organic to level and topdress yard. Will be renting a walk behind roller for best results ( Week of 9/23)
5) Seed: I have someone who is going to slit seed my yard for free. I am curious if this is the best way to go and if I should be putting something on top of the seed to help retain moisture or if the existing dead grass will be sufficient. Also wondering if I should rake/roll the yard after for better seed to soil contact. (Timing is weather dependent...)

Any other advise or words of wisdom are appreciated!


----------



## kasberjr1 (Jun 5, 2019)

Second Glyph down 9/20

Yard Scalped on lowest setting with my Honda HRX 9/22

Dirt delivered 9/23 (Topsoil / Organic / Sand Mixture) I ended up getting 18 yards as the lawn was more uneven than I thought. Also going to use what is left over to make some new beds.

Time to get busy evening out this yard.

Hoping to get seed down late the week 9/30 still. Temps look really hot but the mornings and evenings have been cooler with lower humidity.

Will add pictures when I get home from work.


----------



## Avalawn T (Sep 11, 2018)

Good luck man I'll be pulling for you. Sounds like a good plan so far but it is getting late for KBG here and it is a challenge for sure. One thing I would add if you want to add midnight do it now. It's so hard to get KBG to work in an overseed. If your slice seeding you dont really need to cover as long as you keep it moist all the time. Nice lot, good luck!!!


----------



## kasberjr1 (Jun 5, 2019)

Avalawn T said:


> Good luck man I'll be pulling for you. Sounds like a good plan so far but it is getting late for KBG here and it is a challenge for sure. One thing I would add if you want to add midnight do it now. It's so hard to get KBG to work in an overseed. If your slice seeding you dont really need to cover as long as you keep it moist all the time. Nice lot, good luck!!!


Thank you! Yeah I know its getting late but was hoping it would cool down a bit. Guess not...


----------



## kasberjr1 (Jun 5, 2019)

Lawn leveled with 18 yards of dirt...that was some serious work.


----------



## JP900++ (Aug 24, 2018)

Good luck. I held off this year because of this late heat too. Hope I get lucky...not throwing seed until next week


----------



## kasberjr1 (Jun 5, 2019)

Good luck to you too! What seed are you putting down?


----------



## kasberjr1 (Jun 5, 2019)

Seed Down 9/30
Tenacity and RGS application 9/31

Went with a rate of 3 oz/1000 on the RGS due to the temps being in the mid 90's for the rest of the week.

Starter fertilizer applied 10/2 (10-20-05)


----------



## Avalawn T (Sep 11, 2018)

If your interested absolute rentals in Hendersonville has all the Carbon Earth fertilizer products for sale. CarbonX, Green effect 8-1-8 and Xstart.


----------



## kasberjr1 (Jun 5, 2019)

Avalawn T said:


> If your interested absolute rentals in Hendersonville has all the Carbon Earth fertilizer products for sale. CarbonX, Green effect 8-1-8 and Xstart.


Sweet! Thank you! I live in Lebanon and we have an Absolute rental in town. I will see if they have them there and if not I will likely go to Hendersonville.

Thanks for looking out!


----------



## Avalawn T (Sep 11, 2018)

They do!!! I'm just closer to Hendersonville. Ask for Ben Spurlock. Tell him you heard through the lawn forum.


----------



## kasberjr1 (Jun 5, 2019)

**Update**

Pictures below are from this morning. (Day 9) Starting to see a fair amount of grass coming up. 
While it was hot I was watering 4 times a day 7am, 11am, 3pm, 7pm and roughly 10-15min per zone.

Tenacity and RGS applied 10/1 using my backpack sprayer
Hydretain was applied 10/2 by hose end.
Starter granular fertilizer (10-20-05) applied 10/2

Since we have had a little rain, temperatures are cooler, and grass is starting to germinate I am backing off the watering a little bit. Watering 2-3 times a day for 5-7 minutes per zone. I am really trying to feel this out and keep an eye on it to make sure it stays moist.







Plan moving forward is to reapply Tenacity around the 8th of November if needed. 
Will likely give another dose of RGS at the same time. Also will start spoon feeding Nitrogen starting the week of 10/28. I found some 12-12-12 at my local Tractor Supply for a decent price and plan on using that.

Any other suggestions from the group would be appreciated. :thumbup:


----------



## Alex1389 (May 23, 2018)

Sorry if I missed it, but what's the reason for the Tenacity application on 10/1 then a reapplication on ~10/8?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm also wondering about that second tenacity app. Also, I don't think I would use tenacity on grass that young. 
It sounds like your watering schedule was good. I'm about two days behind you with some spot seeding, but I'm using TTTF. I'm hopeful that the 80 degree weather for the next day or two will be enough to get another strong push in germination.


----------



## kasberjr1 (Jun 5, 2019)

Sorry all for the confusion. It was a typo. Meant 11/8!


----------



## kasberjr1 (Jun 5, 2019)

Today is Day 20, but the below pictures are from Saturday (Day 18) The close up is of probably the best spot in the yard. The other is just an overall view of the front. You can see that there is some good germination from the slit seeding and some places where there is not great germination. There does appear to be germination everywhere however some areas are thicker than others.

This morning on my way out to work I noticed that some of the baby grass was tillering. Should I start spoon feeding now? I purchased a 12-12-12 general purpose fertilizer and was planning to do another app of RGS along with some Air8. Any recommendations are helpful. (Will also post in 2019 Reno thread to get some ideas from those that may not see this)


----------



## kasberjr1 (Jun 5, 2019)

First Mowjob on the reno this past Saturday (11/16) and this was also my first mow with my GM1000. Cut at 1" HOC 46 days after seed down. Lots of spots that need to fill in but I am super happy with how it looks right now.


----------



## kasberjr1 (Jun 5, 2019)

2/19: Prodiomine application @ 2.25lbs per 1000sq ft. Going to do the split application so will follow up with second heavier app at around 75 days (So around May 4th)

Also purchased CarbonX 24-0-4 from my local store and plan to put down 2lbs per 1000sq ft towards the end of the month.

Wondering if anyone has thought on the timing and rate of application for the CarbonX.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

I would be interested in timing and application rates as well of carbon x. I did a fairly heavy fall blitz so I dont think il need it but some spoon feeding helps!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm using carbon x in early spring and late fall, with cooler temps being the common point. I recall The Grassfactor mentioning AMS as a good choice for N during cooler weather. 
I like small doses in the spring and heavier rates in the fall.


----------



## kasberjr1 (Jun 5, 2019)

2/22 - Got a mow in Saturday afternoon with my GM 1000 which had a new reel installed.  
Lawn is still filling in and there are some thin spots but overall I am very happy with how the renovation is coming along. Will Probably apply the CarbonX right after this (hopefully last) cold spell this week and will go with 2 lbs/1000 sq ft rate and follow up with liquids for my next application.

I have some weeds in the yard which I plan to spot spray with Tenacity. Interested to see how this turns out.


----------



## Avalawn T (Sep 11, 2018)

Looking good brother!!!


----------



## kasberjr1 (Jun 5, 2019)

Avalawn T said:


> Looking good brother!!!


Thank you!


----------



## kasberjr1 (Jun 5, 2019)

3/1 - Put down CarbonX Pro 24-0-4 at 2lbs/1000 today. Expecting some rain tomorrow and warmer temps. Time to see this lawn green up.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Greenup looks great! You can see some blue tones popping out. Time for some new photos...many of us could use them to get our "fix". :nod:


----------



## kasberjr1 (Jun 5, 2019)

Chris LI said:


> Greenup looks great! You can see some blue tones popping out. Time for some new photos...many of us could use them to get our "fix". :nod:


Should get a mow in this weekend and I will post some pics then with some fresh stripes. 🍻


----------



## kasberjr1 (Jun 5, 2019)

Some pics from my mow on Sunday afternoon/evening. Lawn is pretty green. Still some spots that need to fill in from the fall reno but hoping that happens quickly with the temps coming up.

* Side note - the starter string on my GM1000 busted mid mow. Should be easy enough to fix but what a pain

Considering something for grub control as well as a spot spray for some weeks soon.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Nice. I also see some blue in that last picture.


----------



## kasberjr1 (Jun 5, 2019)

Been mowing in the late even so I have not been able to get many pictures of the lawn. Attached is a close up pic I took at night after a mow. Put new LED's on the Toro...neighbors probably think I am crazy.

4/3 - Applied Tenacity (probably should have used something else, but this is all I had) .825 tsp/1000
Air8 9oz/1000
RGS 6oz/1000
Used my backpack sprayer

In the next week or so I will be applying PGR (TNex) and likely some Iron. I may just do TNex and GreenEffect as it has 6% Iron and a 7%. If anyone has thoughts on that mix I would appreciate the feedback.


----------



## kasberjr1 (Jun 5, 2019)

4/18 - Took the HOC down to 5/8" and made adjustments to reel/bedknife. Cut quality seems to be much better however my bedknife is in need of some TLC. Reel also need a backlap.

4/19 - Applied 18-0-0 GreenePunch at 18oz/1000 with hose end sprayer. Hose end sprayer seemed to be a pain and may try my backpack sprayer next time. Turf is looking better every day.

Took the below image and then realized it was almost like @Pete1313


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Love the pic! I think I want to work my HOC down to 5/8" like where you are at. I miss that look and feel. Looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## kasberjr1 (Jun 5, 2019)

A little late as life has gotten in the way...
5/5 - I put my second application of Prodiomine down @ 2.25lbs/1000

Still need to backlap the Toro and I will get some new pictures up soon.


----------



## kasberjr1 (Jun 5, 2019)

Pic from this weekend. Overall happy with the way the front looks.


----------



## kasberjr1 (Jun 5, 2019)

5/24 - Air8 8oz/1000 and RGS 5oz/1000

Also started on the fungicides..
5/26 - Propicanazole 1oz/1000 and Clearys 3336F 4oz/1000 
I put this down about 9PM and we got a bunch of rain starting about 3am and rained through the day on 5/27. 
Hoping for the best.

Will be putting down T-nex and Greene Effect in the next few days.


----------



## kasberjr1 (Jun 5, 2019)

5/29 - TNex .225 oz/1000
GreenEffect 8oz/1000

This is my first application of PGR and I have not cut the lawn in about a week and a half. My guess is this is because of PGR as well as the heat slowing top growth.

6/13 - TNex .2 oz/1000

Lawn is showing some signs of stress due to the heat but all together it is holding up nicely. Will reapply Fungicide soon and will apply it with some Humic acid. 
Will post new pictures soon.


----------



## kasberjr1 (Jun 5, 2019)

6/18 - Humic12 8oz/1000
Propicanazole 2oz/1000 (I think I have crown rot/ Anthracnose)
Bifen XTS .15oz/1000

Pretty happy with the way the grass is looking overall as I expected worse with the temperatures we have been having. Hoping the disease goes away soon. I have been seeing some localized dry spots when coming home from work in the evening which confirms what I suspected about my sprinkler system. (I dont have adequate coverage) Been trying to hand water those areas as much as possible.

Going on holiday for a week coming up and curious what I will come home to. Pictures from this morning will be posted later today.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

update pic? looking good


----------



## kasberjr1 (Jun 5, 2019)

Sorry. On vacation! When I get back I will post something. Actually I'm interested to see what it will look like. Trying to let it get some more length.


----------



## kasberjr1 (Jun 5, 2019)

So after roughly 3 weeks of vacation (I came home for a few days to get some work done) came home and was actually surprised at how the lawn looks. Also snuck in an app of DiseaseEx at bag rate. 
Not much growth except in the back where the dogs normally do their thing. I have some spots that are drying out and some summer weeds coming up but overall I am very happy. Hoping this heat does not last as long as last year and I can get after it with some N sooner than later. Pics are below


----------



## kasberjr1 (Jun 5, 2019)

Long time since last post. I have a few spots of what I believe to be brown patch both the front and back. I noticed it about a week after I put the N down. (Dont know if they are related or not) I also am having a tough time with Spurge as it seems to be taking over near my flower beds. Also a few small spots of clover and oxalis popping up. Keeping up with this turf in the summer is proving to be a challenge. I may be spot spraying with tenacity if we get a couple of cooler days.

8/1 - Put down 18-0-1 at 12oz/1000
8/14 - Propicanazole @ 2oz/1000
8/15 - Scotts DiseasEX at 4lbs/1000

Overall most of the lawn looks pretty healthy and I am looking forward to cooler temps and getting the GM1000 back out.


----------



## ashleykennedy27 (Jun 22, 2020)

Will the brown patch eventually turn green again? Will you have to mow it really low to get rid of the brown? @kasberjr1


----------



## kasberjr1 (Jun 5, 2019)

ashleykennedy27 said:


> Will the brown patch eventually turn green again? Will you have to mow it really low to get rid of the brown? @kasberjr1


Actually most of them are already recovering after my Azoxy/Propicanizole application. I took the below pictures and you can see green grass growing in the middle. It will eventually fully recover without a "low" mow. That being said I am thinking about doing a dethatch, aerate, sand topdress in the beginning of fall.


----------



## ashleykennedy27 (Jun 22, 2020)

@kasberjr1 I'm currently dealing with brown patch. We've did the Disease Ex at a curative rate, then followed with Bayer foliar fungicide. It looks awful, how long does it usually take to repair? I did rake a TON of dead grass (thatch) from underneath mine.


----------



## kasberjr1 (Jun 5, 2019)

ashleykennedy27 said:


> @kasberjr1 I'm currently dealing with brown patch. We've did the Disease Ex at a curative rate, then followed with Bayer foliar fungicide. It looks awful, how long does it usually take to repair? I did rake a TON of dead grass (thatch) from underneath mine.


Honestly this is my first experience with it. I started noticing green in the middle of my circles about 1.5-2 weeks after I first noticed the brown patch.

I would think the DiseaseEx at curative rate with the Bayer (I believe its Propricanazole) should help get you back on the right track.


----------



## ashleykennedy27 (Jun 22, 2020)

Thank you! Overall your grass looks great! Keep it up! @kasberjr1


----------



## kasberjr1 (Jun 5, 2019)

9/4 Mowed at 1.5" with rotary mower and hand scarify fungus spots. 
Applied RGS at 6oz/1000 with hose end sprayer.


----------



## kasberjr1 (Jun 5, 2019)

9/11 - Applied Propicanazole at 2oz/1000 as I have a new spot of Brown Patch in the back yard by the driveway. Other than that the lawn is looking very nice though this last stretch of heat (hopefully). Looking forward to applying some N in the coming weeks and getting it back to 5/8" HOC! Hope the weather cooperates.

Also in the evening I sprayed Pylex (0.9ml/1000) + Triclopyr (22mL) + MSO. On one side of my lawn the neighbors bermuda is creeping into my lawn. I also have some small spots to spray in back.


----------



## kasberjr1 (Jun 5, 2019)

9/14 - With the cooler weather looking like it is here to stay. I am doing a HOC reset on my lawn for Fall/Winter/Spring. That means I get to use my GM1000. About two months ago I had a new bedknife installed and had both the reel and bedknife ground at Precision Reel Grinding.

So yesterday evening I broke the 1/3 rule. First mow was with the Honda rotary at 1.5". Second mow was a single cut with the GM1000 @ 5/8". Next mow will bring up HOC to 3/4"

After mowing, I put down 18-0-1 @ 14oz/1000.


----------



## kasberjr1 (Jun 5, 2019)

9/18 - Power Rake & Rotary mow @ 1.5" to pick up material
9/21 - Aerate and pick up plugs
9/22 - Rotary mow @ 1.5" and then reel mow at 5/8". Sand delivery and level entire yard with landscape rake and 42" leveling rake This was WAY harder than I anticipated. Will be looking at another means to sand level next year.

9/23 - Finish sand level and brush entire yard. Put down CarbonX 24-0-4 @ 3lbs/1000. Also applied YM 0-0-7 Prodiomine @ 4.9lbs/1000.

Update on Bermuda....The mix of the Pylex + MSO + Triclopyr seems to have done a number on it. I am almost due for my second application. Very happy with the results so far.

Below are some of the pics from all of this work. I should have taken more but all of this was a lot of work and really kicked my butt. I should have some updates on how the lawn looks now posted tomorrow.


----------



## kasberjr1 (Jun 5, 2019)

10/13 - Finally got the reel mower back out and did a double cut at 3/4" . The color since my sand level and CarbonX application has been amazing.

Before mow...grass is about 1.25"





After Mowing...the next morning


----------

